

Where can i find golang programmers - davecheney
https://groups.google.com/forum/#!topic/golang-nuts/tBotn03utI0

======
davecheney
Go needs generics

Also, first!

~~~
NateDad
don't feed the trolls, dave.

~~~
guptankur
ha ha ha

